# standard poodle size



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

They should reach their adult height by the time they are a year old, but they will continue filling out in terms of weight until they are 18 months or 2 years. At 1 year old, a spoo will be at about 98% of adult height (close enough to call it full grown), but only 88 or 89% of its adult weight. These numbers are based on the following chart which has been posted elsewhere on this forum. I'd be interested in knowing whether this jives with the experience of forum members.


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for asking the question and thanks for the reply. I saved this chart and will be following it to see where Kobe ends up. Based on current height and weight from last month and according to this chart, Kobe should be 26 inches tall and 60lbs. This is exactly where we have predicted on our own so I am really curious. For perspective, at 7 months he is approximately 43 pounds and 24 inches tall. I think it was just last month that there was a thread on here where members wrote in height and weight.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

peppersb said:


> I'd be interested in knowing whether this jives with the experience of forum members.


This seems bang-on with Russell. He was 60 weeks in January and what I would like his weight to maintain at.


----------



## kevinsmom (Nov 28, 2010)

My puppy, Seurat, is 10 weeks old and 14" high at his shoulder. He weighs 14 pounds. His parents were both around 45 lbs. I hope he gets bigger than that but he couldn't be a sweeter pup. I appreciate the growth chart. I have it saved too.


----------



## trickivcki (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats all very helpful and very useful, thanks everyone x


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I used that chart as I tracked Little Anderson's growth. It was pretty right on! L.A. is now 26" tall at about 14 months. I have not weighed him in awhile.


----------

